# Wheels for the Masterbuilt?



## low'n'slow (Apr 10, 2007)

Like a few of you, I took advantage of Canadian Tire's sale on the Centrio Electric Digital Smoker (which appears to be the Masterbuilt). I'm looking forward to trying it out, but the way my yard is configured I'll probably end up shuttling it back and forth from the garage to the patio. Having it on wheels would sure help!

The problem is, the bolts that form the "feet" of the unit seem to be metric (M10 thread size) but all the casters I find in stores are *not* metric and they don't quite fit. Has anyone found a source? Or put wheels on the unit some other way? I assume building centres in the States wouldn't carry metric casters either.

I guess building a dolly out of 1x4s or 2x4s would be another way to go, but I like the idea of casters.


----------



## illini (Apr 10, 2007)

Hi Low'n'slow

This is my 2cts worth but is not recommended by the manufacturer

If you install casters it will roll around when you are sliding racks in or out and even opening the door...the whole unit in my opinion is unhandy when on the floor/patio.....you could put lift handles with very short screws on each side so two people could easily carry it....then you could build a suitable and sturdy table to set it on and have it at a more advantageous height to work with

I built a 30" high work station on the wall of my shed/shop and use it exclusively there....all the other paraphernalia needed is stored there which makes things handy.....have a good fire extinguisher handy in case things get out of hand....very unlikely in my opinion...like this setup much better than having the thing at my feet....smoke is not a problem as there are windows and doors to open for venting.....very nice to be out of the wind and rain also

My method is warned against in the manual but still comfortable doing this.

If you put handles on you can make a sturdy table to set it on and store goodies like chips inside the table....much more convenient


----------



## deejaydebi (Apr 10, 2007)

Get casters with brakes or just put them on one side. Get the size that fits through the bolt hole and of a capacity that can handle the weight of the smoker AND the food.

Being a little person I put casters on everything! Even my homemade beer fermentor stand has casters on it! 10 gallons of beer is alot for me to carry around the house.

Something like this:


----------



## shellbellc (Apr 10, 2007)

Instead of added casters directly, just build a cart that you can lift it and set it on just for moving it.  Or heck, for that matter, just get ya a hand truck, slide it on, tilt it back, wheel it to where you want to move it to and set her back down on the ground!!


----------



## low'n'slow (Apr 11, 2007)

I e-mailed customer service about casters and got back this reply (in under 16 hours, no less!):



Well, I guess that kills that idea. And it would have been so much easier to move! I could always use a hand cart to move it, I guess, or maybe build a dolly for it.


----------



## low'n'slow (Apr 11, 2007)

More from Customer Service, in answer to the reason for not recommending wheels:


Of course, the manual also says not to use the smoker if you've been drinking.


----------



## deejaydebi (Apr 11, 2007)

If you put wheels on something don't you usually have brakes?


----------



## low'n'slow (Apr 12, 2007)

Brakes? 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I think I may have found a solution. Rona (building centre chain) has a pressure-treated deck tile, 24" x 24", for $9.98 in this week's flyer. I picked one up this morning, along with four swivel casters (yes, with brakes 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





), so I can make a dolly out of it. There'll be a couple of inches extra on all sides, which is fine. If it's sturdy enough, I'll probably just leave it on the dolly even when I'm smoking with it; if not, then I'll just take it off when it's in use.


----------



## teacup13 (Apr 12, 2007)

i just caught this thread but may be too late... instead of looking for metric casters, why not re-tap the metric holes into standard?


----------



## low'n'slow (Apr 13, 2007)

Never thought of that, though I doubt my handyman skills (or lack thereof) would have been up to the task anyway. At any rate, I made the dolly today - a piece of cake, even for me! - and the smoker fits nicely on it. It's now out in the garage (instead of the front hall) awaiting its seasoning and first use this weekend.

Thanks for the input, folks!


----------



## gbman (Apr 19, 2007)

I have been keeping my MES on the slab under the house edge.  Been there since mid november. It's been snowed on, rained on etc All bad for the electronics..  I decided to build it a home...  I had a bud make a stainless tray that's 23" X 18".  The plan is for the tray to fit in the bottom of the MES house.  Side walls will be 36" tall and I'm planning on a removeable "roof".  It will have an axle with two 8" or so lawn mower wheels and then a handle built into upper level of the back side.  

I'm guessing it'll end up lookin like a mini outhouse!  

Should allow me to roll between the shed and house instead of trying to carry it.  The removeable tray will keep all yuck that escapes the door from fouling the ground or the wood base.   

I'll post pics when done... 

gb


----------



## skipwebb (Dec 27, 2012)

I have the Masterbuilt 30" electric smoker (20070910) and I went to Lowe's today and bought the three inch casters with bolts and wheel stops.  They work perfectly.  The current holes in the Masterbuilt are 10 mm but the 3/8 " lugs on the caster turn in quite well.  Put a 3/8" nut on the lug; tighten and level your smoker and then tighten the nut up snugly against the bottom of the smoker.  It works great and even rolls well across both concrete and grass!  The wheels (casters) are only $5.95 each so for less than 25 bucks, you have a rolling smoker.


----------



## danielferrario (Feb 7, 2015)

There is a wheel kit designed especially for the MES 30" and the Cajun Injector models by AVION Innovative. Roller wheels with locks made of high quality rubber. The thread spec on the wheel fits the MasterBuilt 30" electric perfectly. They sell the kit for about $30 on eBay, Amazon and Houzz. Hope that helps.


----------



## danielferrario (May 5, 2015)

There is a Avion Innovative Products wheel caster kit for the MES 30" that fits perfectly. It includes two rear 2" casters and two front casters with brakes. Seen on Ebay and Bonanza for about $28. It received positive ratings.


----------

